# How long will baby starlings be in their nest?



## freekygeeky

And once they have flown the nest will the mum / dad go away too or will they have another nest full of babies?

The reason i ask, is beacuse they have made their nest in my loft above my shower and i can here them, they are ever so loud, and VERY close to falling in my shower (as the ceilng is ever so thin!!) 

Once they leave I am going to block up the entrance to the nest site..


----------



## corvid2e1

Starlings take about 3 weeks to fledge, but the parents will have 2 or sometimes 3 clutches in a season, and will usualy re-use the same nest site, so if posable it is better to wait until the end of the season before blocking the hole rather than trying to catch them between broods. Starling numbers have been dramaticly reducing over the last few years, one of the reasons being lack of nest sites, so if you have to evict them try putting up a replacement site in place of the old one, or even better, section off that part of your roof and allow them to keep using it.


----------



## freekygeeky

corvid2e1 said:


> Starlings take about 3 weeks to fledge, but the parents will have 2 or sometimes 3 clutches in a season, and will usualy re-use the same nest site, so if posable it is better to wait until the end of the season before blocking the hole rather than trying to catch them between broods. Starling numbers have been dramaticly reducing over the last few years, one of the reasons being lack of nest sites, so if you have to evict them try putting up a replacement site in place of the old one, or even better, section off that part of your roof and allow them to keep using it.


ah 
not good news.. im all for nesting! all for birdies, just not in my roof, aand not above my vegs! they are pooing/sticks/feathers etc etc get left behind in my vegtables!

the garden i have is just my stairs, there are nesting above the light...in the attic..








why dont they use the treesssss


----------



## corvid2e1

Starlings are hole nesters, they do not build an open nest. Naturaly they would use trees, but they need mature trees with hollows the right size. none of those trees look old enough. Could you try building a nest box (although starlings do not always take to them) and putting it under the edge of your roof a bit further round so they miss your veg?


----------

